# Hello from Oregon



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Love the forum!

We have a '02 Coleman UtahCP, which we have really enjoyed.

We are currently looking at the '04 25 RS-S. I was really impressed with the amount of storage and the forethought that went into making the Outback...It was like they had me/us in mind







Roomy enough, yet small enough to not feel like you are pulling a whale behind you!

Since we have been shopping we have looked seriously at the Cougar 293BHS and the 301BHS but still struggled with not wanting to pull the length.

Living in the Northwest (Oregon) it is all curves and mountains! Wanting no stress and ease of pulling







simplified packing before a trip and then unpacking setting up camp etc... 
(3 kids and 3 dogs this is important!)

Looking forward to being Outbackers!

Monette aka NWcamper2
Don aka NWcamper


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

You will love it







, that's the reasoning behind why we bought our 25RSS. Just got back from a week long trip along the coast in Northern Cal. our outback pulled great, no mechanical problems, set-up and take down was a breeze comparded to our old motorhome. It did rain on thursday around 1/2 inch and not one leak and plenty of room for the kids. Good luck Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome NW!








I like the 25 RSS as well. I have a couple seasons on mine now.

Ap...
Are you towing in the Mountains in CA? How does your TAHOE seem to do?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi jollyman hope you are warming up,
I had a tough time pulling hills with the 3.42 gears that are in my Tahoe. I was in 2nd a lot doing [email protected] I am talking about the hills outside of bakersfield and also along the coast from San Simion to Montery, quite a few 5-6% grades in 10 mile stretches. The good thing is my wife agreed to let me change to a lower set-up, now I need to get prices and hopefully not price shock. Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard! I'll let you know how our 28RSS does in a couple of weeks. We're heading from the Tri-Cities to Eugene, then over to Florence and up to Newport then back to the Tri-Cities. So far even towing the 28' hasn't seemed bad at all, maybe even easier than our 23' and sure backs easier than our old Coleman Niagara.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Kirk...

I was thinking it would be a struggle in the mountains. I have 3.73, but think it will be about the same. I have only pulled in flats and rolling hills so far.
Thanks

Pete


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

Hello NWcamper2 Welcome!!
We've identical! We sold our UtahCP (ours was a 2002) and moved to the 25rs!
We loved our tent trailer, but we really don't miss all that set up, take down and storage challenges. And now we don't have to listen to the party in the next campsite!

We love our 25rs, although we've been thinking about getting a fifth wheel...
My husband is just a bit too tall for the bed... (he's 6'4")

Welcome to the forum


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks

We loved our coleman, but as you said the storage issues and set up and take down. I don't think we will miss that either










We think the 25RSS will be just the right size


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Popups are fun, but setup and supplies are a PITA. I loved our Niagara, we almost bought a Utah too. But one thing they just need to work on is access to storage in the camper for your supplies and the refer too. When if they do that I can see people owning them a lot longer, seems many keep them for a couple seasons then move up. I loved the huge King size beds, but the other negatives outweighed the positives. We got a good deal buying our Niagara and a great deal selling it. With the change of the Coleman name from Fleetwood though I don't know how that may impact resales down the road.


----------

